# Align?



## sms (Jul 23, 2007)

Has anyone tried this? My doctor gave me some samples to try but I just wanted to know if anyone else has tried it before I do. It's supposed to maintain a natural defense against constipation, diarrhea, urgency and gas/bloating.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi, It works well for many people. It may take some trials and errors until you find the right dose, etc., but a lot of people do get relief from D/urgency from taking it. I don't know much about Align and constipation. It helps some people with gas/bloating, too. Although it may not help that much with pain.There's a forum here to about probiiotics. Link is here:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showforum=40Cherrie


----------



## sms (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks, Cherrie! I guess it can't hurt to try it. I had mentioned the gas pain to the doctor and she gave me the samples. She said it helps some people. I guess I'll find out!


----------



## wearyone (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi sms - I've been using Align since end of July and it has stopped D; however I still have too frequent stools (3-5/day) and they are still too soft. I am going to start Florastor on Friday. Don't be surprised if your gas and bloatedness actually increase for a couple of weeks, as this happened to me and is common, but that will pass (pardon the pun). Hope it works well for you. Wearyone


----------



## starwoman (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Cherrie,Thanks, but I think we are all confused regarding what Probiotic to take, I have tried a few and have found that not one of them have halted the diarrhea as yet.Wish I knew which Probiotic would stop it, and then I would have some money left, to save.Cheers, anywayStarwoman


----------

